# Poor Packers!



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

The vikes have as many wins already, as the packers will have all year! oke:

:beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

haha,,,poor packers, that's funny. I don't think any of us feel sorry for them. I pitty the packer fan.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

haha I love watching the packers loose! they're screwed this season and i think favre is gonna have to retire after this year. To bad after such an amazing career he has to end it with a season like this.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah it is very rare indeed when a player knows its over, most of em need a season like Farve is about to have to know it. But ole Farve will be just fine I am sure he will fit right in with Howie Long and Terry Bradshaw!! :lol:


----------



## tang (Sep 11, 2004)

Time for Packer fans like me to pull out old Packers tapes from 1996 and books and DVD from Lombardi era.

Looks like going to be a long climb out of this hole.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I agree that a player of his caliber shouldn't have to be remembered like this. I feel sorry for him at this point. Never thought I would say that about Favre!!


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Poor Packers????
They suck one season, and poor packers? The Vikes have acquired most of the good Packer players. And next year they will probably go after Farve. Won't that be one to suck on. The Packers do stink this year, but you still can't smell them because of the stench that the Vikings have left in everybody's nostrils.

Sodsucker


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm a new Packer fan for 1 week.No,I should rephrase that....I'm rooting for the Bears to lose.

But I don't expect much.....They looked about as bad last night as I have ever seen a Packer's team.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I did not think I would see the return of the Lindy Infante quality teams in Packer land this quickly!

Will Brett be the new host of Monday night Football on ESPN next season?

With the pathetic performance again last night the networks will not be casting them in prime time rolls next season. No Sunday night or Monday night love fests to listen to! Yea Haw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I take nothing away from what Brett has done or the quality of player he was. It just gets sickening to listen to, like it did with Montana, and Young and Elway! All great players, but the laying on of accolades gets old!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ummmmmmmmm.......... I literally turned the game off last night at halftime. I have NEVER done that before. Of course, I have missed games when out hunting.............but, I have never turned a game off at halftime because I was disgusted by the pure lack of effort. I don't mind losing that much, but not trying really torks me !!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> With the pathetic performance again last night the networks will not be casting them in prime time rolls next season. No Sunday night or Monday night love fests to listen to! Yea Haw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah but last night I was watching a good piece about the Hindenberg on "The History Channel" and it was interupted by a Packers/Ravens game. Well atleast there is still one channel who'll carry the Packers.


----------



## WisconsinWaterfowler (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes, you can say we all feel bad for Brett. All glory days must come to an end. Unfortunately it won't be a victorious end. Hearing of discussions most Wisconsinittes would like to see another coach. Also Favre needs to retire. The problem is all the new rookies also. I heard that Packers will be getting some veteran players from other teams.

All and All Thank God for Samkon Gado


----------



## bjorn (Jul 23, 2005)

Look on the bright side. It finally means a top 10 draft pick for the first time since 1992. No other NFL team has went as long to draft that low. That means they had a "pretty" good run. And they are going to be loaded with Salary Cap money to get some great free agents, that's if Brett and Ahman Green are done.

BY THE WAY, MINNESOTA HAS HAD 3 TOP TEN PICKS AND 2 LESS THAN 15, SINCE 1990. TOO BAD, SO SAD AND NOT IN THE PLAYOFFS AGAIN!!

Stats are available on ESPN NFL Draft tracker.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

They could not get Mooch so they are going after another pooch!!

Packers close to hiring McCarthy as coach

NFL.com wire reports

MILWAUKEE (Jan. 11, 2006) -- The Green Bay Packers and Mike McCarthy were nearing a deal to make him their next head coach, a person involved in the negotiations told The Associated Press.

The person, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because the deal was not yet complete, expected the team to finalize an agreement with the San Francisco 49ers' offensive coordinator on Jan. 12.

McCarthy was the Packers' quarterbacks coach in 1999, working with Brett Favre when the team went 8-8 under Ray Rhodes.

McCarthy, 42, was the New Orleans Saints' offensive coordinator from 2000-04 before going to San Francisco. The 49ers finished 4-12 this pasts season.

General manager Ted Thompson fired Mike Sherman Jan. 2 after the Packers' 4-12 season, the team's worst in 15 years.

Thompson also interviewed Cleveland Browns offensive coordinator Maurice Carthon, New York Giants defensive coordinator Tim Lewis, Dallas Cowboys offensive coordinator Sean Payton, San Diego Chargers defensive coordinator Wade Phillips and Chicago Bears defensive coordinator Ron Rivera.

Jim Bates, the Packers' current defensive coordinator, spent about four hours interviewing with Thompson on Jan. 9, and said he came away with the impression he was a serious candidate.

But Jan. 11, he told the Green Bay Press-Gazette that Thompson informed him he was out of the running. Bates was not available when The Associated Press called his office for comment.

Earlier, Bates said the Packers aren't that far from becoming a playoff contender again.

"Teams can climb back from the bottom to the top in a year, two years," Bates said Wednesday in a telephone interview from Green Bay. "We can be back there in a hurry. I'm not saying one year or two years, but it won't take long."


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> "Teams can climb back from the bottom to the top in a year, two years," Bates said Wednesday in a telephone interview from Green Bay. "We can be back there in a hurry. I'm not saying one year or two years, but it won't take long."


Sounds kinda like a snickers bar ad to me. Not going anywhere for a while?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

> Packers close to hiring McCarthy as coach


Just got a call that it is a done deal? He was really really po'd!!!

I didn't know what to tell him  He sure doesn't have a track record other than being fired by Haslett.

Time will tell


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I really hope that crazy eye doc from West Fargo reads this.......

If Favre returns....The Pack Will *WIN *The NFC NORSE in '06


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Your posts reminds me of a song line from my days on the tractor!

*DREAM ON! DREAM ABOUT TOMORROW!*


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> If Favre returns....The Pack Will WIN The NFC NORSE in '06


I told your mother-in-law she should have kept her daughter away from a Packer fan, but now you have REALLY lost it!!!!!! :lost: :fiddle:


----------

